
Bay Area for a month – What to do to get back into startups - throwawaypls
Hello<p>I founded and worked at a financial services startup in India for 2 years while I was in high school. I sold parts of what I was working on, shut everything down and came to attend (a not-at-all-prestigious&#x2F;rigorous&#x2F;good) college in Philadelphia in 2015.<p>I have been trying to do something, but I couldn&#x27;t do much, and just treated to school&#x27;s affairs, and did some mediocre jobs at highly mediocre places.<p>Due to a strange turn of events, I have 40ish days available in February-March, and would like to restart doing stuff.<p>I would like to know whether there&#x27;s anything in the Bay Area where I could stay&#x2F;work from, for this time. I highly welcome any sort of invitations to have coffee&#x2F;attend meetups too. Anything that helps me get back in the craft of making things that people would love to use.<p>Please let me know. Thanks.
======
skdjksjdksjdk
More people will want to connect/meet you if they have something interesting
to gain from you. Mentioning how successful your financial services startup
became or what your current startup ideas/interests/insights are may be
helpful.

